# Spiele starten nicht bei steam und origin....



## Isamale (29. November 2013)

hallo leute,

und zwar hab ich folgendes problem:
ich wollte ein spiel über origin/ steam starten...dabei ist egal welches weil alle nicht starten.
und zwar sind die spiele installiert ...eigentlich.
aber jetzt wird angezeigt ich soll sie nochmal herunterladen.
origin sagt der dateipfad konnte nicht gefunden werden....hab ich versucht den richtigen pfad anzugeben....und da seh ich das der richtige eigentlich drinn ist ...wo ich alle spiele bis jetzt installiert habe...
nun brauch ich HILFE

und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## hanzy4cheap (29. November 2013)

Was nutzt du für ein antivirus? Zufällig kaspersky?


----------



## Isamale (29. November 2013)

nein avira


----------

